# updated pics



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i still cant spell


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

cool fish veryt colorful


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

info?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you still cant spell motaguense


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> you still cant spell motaguense
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The spelling doesn't matter here, the pics are sweet! And some awesome coloration on that Monty


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

after i get new wheels for my car im gonna invest in a digital cam, those pics are from my cell, its a angry little fish, it killed a oscar a lil bigger then itself and is constanly attacking the pleco


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ahah i love those fish, im going to get one in a couple days. Little bastards.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

prettty sweet man, whats the name of that species again??


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice fish great colors


----------

